# New gun



## Antlerz22

My long awaited rifle has finally been finished and shipped to my FFL. They test fired it friday 2 weeks ago, and it was delivered last tuesday. I have to wait till Monday after this Monday before I fly home to pick her up, as work is funny on time offs. I will have to buy a hard case to bring it back with me. Do any of you know the rules on ammo being in the case as well? I plan on bringing back some to break her in and for yote hunting. So what do the feds allow?


----------



## youngdon

Call the airline and ask their rules each airline has to follow the federal guidelines but they sometimes add on. I'd call more than once to make sure that you are getting the same story both times.


----------



## Antlerz22

Just went to http://www.nraila.org/GunLaws/Federal/Read.aspx?id=70 seems the only loophole is airlines specific rules regardless of what the feds say is allowed. Such as they can always add to but not take away from as far as the rules go.


----------



## Antlerz22

Oh heres a quick peek at my baby sent from my wifes iphone


----------



## youngdon

Nice pic, what glass are you gonna be looking through.

Yeah the airlines (not all of them) like to play games, sometimes changing the rules. Take the name of who you speak to on the phone.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Nice pic, what glass are you gonna be looking through.
> 
> Yeah the airlines (not all of them) like to play games, sometimes changing the rules. Take the name of who you speak to on the phone.


 Just spoke to a woman who said I cant take ammo, but when I said I went to the TSA website and that the feds say I can she him hawed and started reading something aloud to herself and then said yea its ok. I have a Nikon Coyote special still in the box 4.5x16


----------



## youngdon

See if you can get an answer on email from someone in charge and print it. I've heard it has to be in a separate locked container. Brian(OAC) should have some experience on the subject as he flew last year. Try sending him a PM.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I would mail the ammo to your house and avoid any airport chaois if possible. I know ordering ammo and powder I believe has to go ground, But dont hold me to that. Mailing it could save you a major head ache. I think they have to put a ORM sticker on it and your good to go.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Ole heck almost forgot . Good lookin rifle what cal and make? Lets us know how see shoots. Remember attach Pics. Don dont trust us !!!


----------



## Antlerz22

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ole heck almost forgot . Good lookin rifle what cal and make? Lets us know how see shoots. Remember attach Pics. Don dont trust us !!!


 Its a model 12 FCV Savage its a one of a kind as they special chambered it in .243. The 12FCV comes in .223 and 22-250 only if i read correctly. Also the 12FCV comes fluted which I didnt want so they left it full, and lastly the 12FCV doesnt come camouflaged which I also had them do like their predator model. It has a 26 inch med heavy barrel. Also it has the accustock and the accutrigger, which is another reason why I picked the 12FCV. Dont know when I can punch holes as here in Illinois where I'm working I dont know of any ranges that arent private or that have a rifle range. I have looked online and I think I am going to a friends house and do it old school, necessity was the mother of invention


----------



## youngdon

Don't let your lack of trust spill over on to my plate, heck, I have issues of my own going on here.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sounds sweet A22. I got the Savage Model 10 predator Hunter Max 1 in 243 cal and it is sweet. It also has the Accu stock and Accu trigger. Medium heavy fluted barrel. Stock camo but not the action or barrel.Real sweet to shoot and accurate beyond tomorrow. Let us know when you get to put some rounds downstream. Glad you finally gonna be able to put your hands on her.


----------



## Antlerz22

Heres my baby, all together and this is also how she flew. The ammo was in the case as you see it, I just had to sign an affidavit that it was in fact unloaded, which was then required to be placed inside the case and locked under observation. Was painless actually, also Savage provided a thick cable lock which came with the rifle in the original box, and was able to be routed through where the bolt goes or through the magazine cavity. Look close where the bolt goes and you can see the cable lock device. Either way renders the bolt not being able to be put in for use--which is also the way I packaged the rifle in the case for flight. And the camouflage was almost spot on, close enough that it is in my opinion a match--scope and rifle that is.







Going to break/zero her in Sunday weather permitting!!!!


----------



## youngdon

SWEET !! Nice looking gun A22, I really like the camo job. Good choice. What gr bullet are you shooting ? Looking forward to the range report.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> SWEET !! Nice looking gun A22, I really like the camo job. Good choice. What gr bullet are you shooting ? Looking forward to the range report.


 Thanks Don, shooting the 58 gr vmax molys from Hornady. Wont be able to reload for quite awhile so whenever I do get her sighted in it will be with factory, but Hornady has always produced top notch as far as factory goes. Im expecting sub moa at 100yds but just how much is anyones guess. Will know by Sunday evening! Going to make my final zero at 200 yds to better match the scopes original design criteria of the 22-250 with 55 gr at 14X at 200 yds at 4000 fps MV ,vs mine at 3750 fps MV with 58 gr- should be close enough to make little difference between the two. I think I should be able to poke em at around 600 on a good day. But I always have my trusted .270 for the really long pokes. Do you know how barrel length is calculated? Is it from end of barrel to where cartridge primer would be or rifling? If rifling they gave me a 24 inch vs a 26 that I wanted.


----------



## bones44

Beautiful rig !! I love my Savages.


----------



## youngdon

Measure the breech also. Close the bolt and drop a cleaning rod own the bore, mark the rod and pull it out and measure it.


----------



## JTKillough

Yeah, now thats what i'm talk'n bout. If a coyote see's you, its because you moved, he sure isn't gonna see your rig.


----------



## bar-d

Purty.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Measure the breech also. Close the bolt and drop a cleaning rod own the bore, mark the rod and pull it out and measure it.


 Good idea! But what is considered the benchmark standard of measurement?


----------



## Antlerz22

JTKillough said:


> Yeah, now thats what i'm talk'n bout. If a coyote see's you, its because you moved, he sure isn't gonna see your rig.


 Kind of like your camouflaged icon JT! I like it as well!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

Antlerz22, very nice. That's alot better looking than my grandfathers savage. I was given it when he passed. He killed a crap-load of animals with it too. Barrel lenght is measured from start and stop of the rifleing. Just like a pistol barrel. If ya look into the chamber with a light you can see it. The other thing I wanted to mention is UPS will ship live loads. Your reloads too. I do it all the time to my soldier that I reload for in El Paso TX. Beautiful setup!


----------



## Antlerz22

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> Antlerz22, very nice. That's alot better looking than my grandfathers savage. I was given it when he passed. He killed a crap-load of animals with it too. Barrel lenght is measured from start and stop of the rifleing. Just like a pistol barrel. If ya look into the chamber with a light you can see it. The other thing I wanted to mention is UPS will ship live loads. Your reloads too. I do it all the time to my soldier that I reload for in El Paso TX. Beautiful setup!


 Thanks EM2, My ammo inside the hard case with the rifle wasnt a problem. BTW since I last asked about barrel length, I went online and found in rifles its to the face of the bolt when closed/in firing position just as Don said. In a pistol you are correct in the rifling statement.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Measure the breech also. Close the bolt and drop a cleaning rod own the bore, mark the rod and pull it out and measure it.


 Checked online you are correct! Thx!


----------



## youngdon

I have heard of some custom manufacturers counting only the rifling but the BATFE and nearly all other makers measure the chamber.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> I have heard of some custom manufacturers counting only the rifling but the BATFE and nearly all other makers measure the chamber.


 Read an article concerning Randy Weaver at Ruby Ridge where he had a shotgun that had an 18 inch barrel, but the batf or whomever it was put a shell in it measured and sold him out on the "legal" length that way. Seems they can skew things that away when as far as evryone else does it, they use the breech/chamber as part of the measurement as well--NO SURPRISE THERE!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

I sure dislike being wrong but it sure keeps me humble. Ooops. I do have a sawed off 12 gauge I bought second hand. I looked into it then can't remember the out come. Just to be sure I think is doesn't include the chamber and it's ok. I can't remember. It is three inch chamber. It's a qual killin machine for sure. Make the wrists a little sore too.


----------



## Antlerz22

Well to say it was less than I hoped for weather wise is accurate. The wind was blowing fairly steady at 13 ~ 17 mph from about 10 to 11oclock. I had tio shoot anyways as Ive waited right at 3 months to do this, so some wind wasnt stopping me. However I stopped short at 10 rounds as I knew when I was licked. I want to zero dead on at 200 but that will require ideal conditions and also afterwards I set my trigger pull to 1 1/2 pounds the minimum it will go. It still feels a tad heavy for my likings as I like when the hairs are there to go when i start the squeeze not after. So another sighting in is in the makings, but at least I can give a few dirt naps with her now. Heres the best I could do in the wind--I wont try that again. Its not bad but Im very particular and feel I can tighten her up a bit. This also is factory ammo so that being considered as well isnt to shabby right out of the box. Hornady V-MAX 58 grain .243


----------



## youngdon

That's showing a lot of promise, 7,8, and 9 look really tight. at 100yds. At least you got to shoot some and get her broke in and on paper.


----------



## Antlerz22

Thanks Don, I feel it has promise too as its sub moa at 100 with factory ammo; so with no wind--who knows!


----------



## hassell

Looking good to me, definitely in the kill zone.


----------



## Antlerz22

Exactly Hassell, so next sunday if its windy Im going hunting vs finishing with a 200 yd zero!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

A22 @@ looking good. I really like the camo job. I bet with a little time you will have her pucnhing a little circle with 5 shots. I(MY DAD) really likes our 243. 5 shots little trianglar hole @ 125 yds. Congrats on your new familly member!!


----------



## bones44

So far so good. Looks like a killer to me even with the wind !!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

Nice! In that kind of wind too. I can see the gust in shots 7 & 8, and then backin off with the nine 9, and more on the 10th. It's just pushed your loads a little to the right. Height wise, if it wasn't for the wind, they'ed all be touching. Great sub MOA. You got your self a tack driver. Oh, there is that gotta shot something feelin...


----------



## Antlerz22

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> Nice! In that kind of wind too. I can see the gust in shots 7 & 8, and then backin off with the nine 9, and more on the 10th. It's just pushed your loads a little to the right. Height wise, if it wasn't for the wind, they'ed all be touching. Great sub MOA. You got your self a tack driver. Oh, there is that gotta shot something feelin...


 Yes a proper christening is in order--only it HAS to be a YOTE! Bad ju-ju not doing it first with intended purpose, but afterwards--shes open for all.


----------



## Antlerz22

Well made it to a nice 100 yard range today, no wind-- concrete bunkered even. My groupings were right at the same with 5 rounds, had shot 20 rounds trying to really perfect my groups and cleaning after every 5 thoroughly. Was going for a last solo 5 round group for measure, when storms came up and because of lightning they shut it down for 15 mins after the last flash of lightning. After about tens mins I realized it wasnt going to let up so I packed her in. However It is now about .81 inches low at 100 which makes her dead on at 200--yes that equates as she shoots fairly flat. With a 200 yard zero she only drops 31 + in at 500. Thats pretty flat. I would of posted pics of my last groupings but they wouldnt let us go down range to fetch our targets with the lightning. So my last pics are about identical-including the stray round, also indicating the wind had really no bearing at 100yards; coming from apx 11 oclock. I think from all that Ive shot, that with factory ammo all I can squeeze out of her is going to be around 3/4 in at 100. Going hunting in the morning and try to break her in proper, will let you know what happs.


----------



## youngdon

Good luck on the hunt Antlerz, I think you'll find better accuracy out of her as she continues to break in, and you test different loads. You are plenty good enough to hunt with at 3/4" though,


----------



## Antlerz22

Man the skeeters ate me up. I mean literally. I couldnt hold still swatting them and shaking my head--but no ticks!. I had my ecall 100 yards out in a low spot in a field with mid high grass and old corn stubble. It was 50 yards from the woodline and 50 yards back from a point protruding out into the field. It was a good set but I didnt expect flying "teeth". I was under some good shady cover 3 foot above the ground extending away from me about eight feet out into the field. I was blocked from view from the right and left by deadwood and brush as well as backdropped by woods behind. I will use this set again, but even if they can smell me Im going to put on bug juice like cologne, as well as wear a headnet over my ball cap--provided the wind is just right! Also does anyone think the yotes are simply having too much variety of food elsewhere to be concerned or even curious to distress calls etc? If I cant be in the woods before daybreak when I can first see good enough to shoot, or at dusk 1 hour before its too dark to see then Im not wasting my time during the summer months. Its too hot, and they arent any different than you or I wanting to remain where its cooler and keeping body heat down by staying put--JMHO


----------



## youngdon

Try the therma cell some of the guys on this board swear by them. The head net would do you good too. It sounds a thogh you had a good set going, except for the lack of coyotes of course. The yote are out there they are probably not free ranging yet though as they still have pups in dens.


----------



## Antlerz22

Thanks Don, never heard of therma cell. Will look it up, gotta have something or I wont hunt; it was unbearable. Also even with pups they have to be providing/hunting. Question is when as in their preference. Im not exactly knowledgable in this subject, and anyone with experience/ideas please chime in!


----------



## youngdon

Yeah they're still hunting for the pups for sure but are just not free ranging like normal. If you know of an area with dens ty it. I've normally found dens in the banks of ditches, gullys or hillsides rather than flat ground. Although they will take over another animals abandoned den and just enlarge it for their own needs.


----------



## youngdon

Here is a whole thread on them along with some links if I remember correctly. Wally World sells them as well as all the major outdoor retailers.

http://www.predatortalk.com/hunting-gear/1873-thermacell.html


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Here is a whole thread on them along with some links if I remember correctly. Wally World sells them as well as all the major outdoor retailers.
> 
> http://www.predatortalk.com/hunting-gear/1873-thermacell.html


 Thanks Don, that thread was a good read. Going to buy me one, bug juice sticky on me is actually a poison to the skin whether it causes a skin rash or not. Thx again.


----------



## youngdon

I agree, I hate putting poison on me when it can be avoided, it just can't be good for us.


----------



## bones44

I use my Thermacell religiously and it can attest that it works great !! No smell at all and like you guys said no poison.


----------



## Antlerz22

It appears to run 4 hours per mat, if you hunt 2 hours can you turn it off and use the remaining 2 another time? Or do you have to do 4 hours regardless?


----------



## bones44

I've reused it and had the same results.


----------



## Antlerz22

bones44 said:


> I've reused it and had the same results.


 Thx Tom, my refills are earth scent- makes me think there might be a bit of scent to them.


----------



## showmeyote

My pack has a pocket to one side just right for the thermacell to fit in. And I always keep a recharge kit inside my pack. There great


----------



## knapper

We use one on the boat when at anchor, it keep the bugs away so we can clean the fish we have caught that day.


----------



## Antlerz22

knapper said:


> We use one on the boat when at anchor, it keep the bugs away so we can clean the fish we have caught that day.


 Does one cover the entire boat or do you have one at each end? Also how much does the wind affect the coverage?


----------



## knapper

It will cover the area that is down wind so put it up wind a short distance.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2

Try your dominant male coyote call. They have lots of food right now distressed rabbit is low on the list of respond to for em. But they are very protective of their pups and will defend.


----------

